# Strings zwischen 2 Zeichen auslesen



## codeknecht (30. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

hab folgendes Problem:
Ich bekomme einen String, der ungefähr so aussieht : abc;asdf;653;asdgeet;53;sldfije;
Ich möchte den String in seine Einzelteile zerlegen und immer das was vor dem nächsten ";" steht in eine Variable schreiben. Das Problem ist, dass alle "Felder" eine variable Länge haben, sonst könnte ich es ja mit substring machen!

Google konnte mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen!
Hat vllt. jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?

Thx im Vorraus!

LG, der Codeknecht


----------



## faetzminator (30. Sep 2009)

```
String[] parts = str.split(";");
for (String part : parts) {
    // irgendwas wie part.substring(...)
}
```


----------



## codeknecht (30. Sep 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Funktioniert!


----------



## lichtemo (30. Sep 2009)

Es gibt da was viel einfacheres: den StringTokenizer!


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Sep 2009)

und was soll daran *"einfacher"* sein?
ob du nun da, oder darüber iterierst ?!


----------



## lichtemo (30. Sep 2009)

Das Handling ist einfacher!

```
StringTokenizer s = new StringTokenizer(input, ";", false);
while(s.hasMoreTokens()) {
     s.nextToken(); //Was auch immer du mit diesem String dann machen willst
}
```


----------



## faetzminator (30. Sep 2009)

Naja


----------



## Atze (30. Sep 2009)

den scanner gibts da auch noch


----------

